# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Jedna nova dimenzija osjećaja

## cekana

Ne znam je li se o ovome već pisalo... ali imam potrebu napisati odu našem produženom dojenju. Osim svega što je rečeno i što mogu potpisati, sve ljepote, prisnosti, dobrobiti za moga sisavca i mene...nešto je tu tako stvarno, gotovo opipljivo što nisam spoznala do sada. Nešto što me je zapanjilo kad sam postala svjesna i razgalilo do neba. A to je jedna nova dimenzija u mojim majčinskim osjećajima i to osjećajima prema mojoj starijoj djeci.   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## samaritanka

To je to kad znaš da radiš dobro. A zamisli jednog dana žene tvojij sisavaca kao podršku svojim ženama.

----------

